# Storm- IPO Obedience



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

It's been a while.... I thought I'd update here with some Storm training. She's almost 1.5 years now, and we're hoping to trial for BH this Winter or late Spring. I like where we're at currently, she's definitely showing lots of promise! We are pushing forward now with her training thanks to maturity coming in.... but still taking it at a comfortable pace. I don't want to rush her since we have some nice movement and focus already!

Anyway, here's a video from some training over the weekend. Just obedience at home. Since we've been training all nights now with the training group (FL summer heat is pretty dangerous for the dogs during the daytime), we haven't had any cameras out there... just too dark. So here it is: 
((She's blowing her coat and going into heat.... so excuse her looking a bit of a mess.... and overweight... she's not at all, it's the heat cycle doing it's thing  ))

*Video:*
Aug. 3-4, 2013 Training- Storm - YouTube

*And some pictures:*
Best stack I could get from her.... she was pretty done with the heat and rain. (So was I!)


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous! It looks like you two are doing well and having fun! Keep it up!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Storm looks great!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbup: Nice work!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job, I love her enthusiasm


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She's been a challenge to work with..... but, I've learned so much from her. Not only in IPO training and dog ownership, but also a lot about myself. She's a great dog.... I'm super thankful everything is coming together for us. She's got a very promising future. Hopefully, we can work our way to the BH late this year or early next year..... and that I can get over my nerves so I can actually trial the dog! lol! As I tell my trainer, it's not the dog... it's the handler! She's great, I need more training.....  Thank goodness for her solid nerves, I'm the one who's going to be a mess!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

You both look great!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Showoff! LOL. Her sister will catch up with her soon in the OB aspect... But as I've already told you - you guys are doing great!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Showoff! LOL. Her sister will catch up with her soon in the OB aspect... But as I've already told you - you guys are doing great!


Lol! Hey, I offered to help you two out... videos, fields, second pair of eyes/different angle, etc! Still have like 2 weeks left of this time off... the offer is still there!  Karma will get there too!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You always learn more from challenges! I also bet you understand better where some of us are coming from in terms of training and dog ownership.....good luck and happy training.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> You always learn more from challenges! I also bet you understand better where some of us are coming from in terms of training and dog ownership.....good luck and happy training.


Absolutely, challenges are the best form of gaining knowledge. She's far from easy, and I've wanted to bang my head against the wall many times... but I've learned a lot more from her than any of my other dogs or dogs I've worked with. She's a great dog, I'm glad I took the challenge.

Thank you


----------

